# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى المشاكل والحلول >  > [مساعدة] ليش الأرقام تطلع ليي انجليزي في وورد 2007

## صفآء الروح

اعزائي الأعضاء اطلب مساعدتكم وارجو انكم ما تخيبو ليي املي فيكم 
كيف احول الأرقام الى عربي في اوفيس 2007 
لأني كلما حاولت احولها الى عربي ما تتغير بس يطلعو اليي انجليزي
علما بأن اي برنامج ثاني عندي في الكمبيوتر يكتب عربي عادي بس الأوفيس مادري ويش فيه
حتى التاريخ والساعة عربي
والي بيساعدني ابدعي اليه
ولكم خالص شكري

----------


## Princess

مرحبا خيه

هذا لأن نظام الأرقام العربيه = الأنجليزيه
العرب ارقامها مثل الأجانب
اما الأرقام اللي متعارف عليها انها عربيه ونستخدمها فهي ارقام ( هنديه)
لتغيير نمط الأرقام..




اختاري النمط الهندي..
وللي يستخدمو اوفيس 2003
من ادوات >>خيارات >>عربي ولغات اخرى >> الأرقام ( هنديه)

دمتي بخير
وبحفظ الرحمن

----------


## صفآء الروح

شكرا اختي اميرة المرح على المساعدة
الصور ماطلعت عندي
وهذي الطريقة لأوفيس 2003
2007 يختلف عنه

----------


## Princess

مرحبا خيه
ولو حاضرين

رجعت حملتهم لش بموقع التحميل تبع الشبكه
ان شالله يطلعو..
مشكلتي اني 2003  وقوائمي انجليزيه... والا كان عرفت اشرح لش











دمتم بخير
وبحفظ الرحمن

----------


## صفآء الروح

شكرا اختي اميرة المرح
تعبتش وياي 
الحين طلعو الصور عندي وعرفت كيف احول الأرقام
ما ننحرم منك
وشكرا على تعاونك وياي

----------


## Princess

العفووو حبابه
حااضرين لا تعب ولا شي :)
دمتي بخير
وبحفظ الرحمن

----------

